# 3mb bull red bait?



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Been trying for a while to catch some bull reds under 3 mile. I have used pinfish and live shrimp free lined and carolina rig thinking that would be the best two options but guess I was wrong. I have only caught some small sharks and blue fish. what are you guys that are catching the big fish using? Any help with bait and rigging would be greatly appreciated. thanks guys!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

try a 8 inch or so white trout live on a carolina rig


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Could you use small black snapper as red fish bait?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

southern yakker said:


> Could you use small black snapper as red fish bait?


I would'nt dare, they taste 2 good when they reach legal size. That being said I would be worried about being in possesion of any undersized regulated fish. JMO lettem grow.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> I would'nt dare, they taste 2 good when they reach legal size. That being said I would be worried about being in possesion of any undersized regulated fish. JMO lettem grow.


Thank,ya u wouldnt use the big ones but he little ones but i deffinitely dont want to be slapped wih a big fine for bait.

Back to OP i have been using cut bait and ive landed some nice bulls and have had some good bites that ive missed.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Live blue crabs...


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

southern yakker said:


> Thank,ya u wouldnt use the big ones but he little ones but i deffinitely dont want to be slapped wih a big fine for bait.
> 
> Back to OP i have been using cut bait and ive landed some nice bulls and have had some good bites that ive missed.


I could be mistaken, but I am pretty sure it is against the regulations to use any game fish for bait, regardless of size. Can someone correct me if I am wrong? Thanks!


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions guys! whats the best way to go about catching the smaller white trout?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use gulp to get em


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

XnotedgeanymoreX said:


> I could be mistaken, but I am pretty sure it is against the regulations to use any game fish for bait, regardless of size. Can someone correct me if I am wrong? Thanks!


Regulated fish have to be in whole condition (live or dead).


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Anything on bottom. Reds aren't picky.


----------

